# Steezy helmets to suit VZ Fishbowls



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Want to upgrade my Costco purchased Bolle helmet with something stylish. The matte paint on it has turned 'sticky' after 3 years and I might as well go with something nice if i upgrade. First choice was a Sandbox Classic, but it seems that they dont work well with VZ Fishbowls. Bought a Red Avid on sale through Dogfunk, but that helmet is no joke 2" thick. It sticks out past the Fishbowls and looks pretty ridiculous.

So I am looking for other recommendations around the $100 mark. Audio pockets would be preferred. I wear hats normally so a brim might be nice! Has to work with Fishbowls though, i quite like them goggles

Any suggestions?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I like this bad boy:

Anon Optics

It's designed to fit with Anon M2 goggles, so not fishbowls but big goggles all the same.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion... that does look pretty cool actually, hopefully i can find one on sale as the RRP is a bit more than my intended budget. 

Will have a looksee if there are any stockists in Tokyo that i can try it with my goggles


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Random googling found the Giro Bad Lieutenant helmet,... that looks pretty cool. Pity its from circa 2006.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Smith Maze, lightweight, low profile and 99 bucks.


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

I have this helmet, Red Mutiny. Paid about $90 but I know you can find them cheaper. Has audio pockets for the awesome add on speakers you can get. Has a brim and they come in a ton of colors. It works perfectly fine with my EG2's which I believe are just a hair taller than Fishbowls. I actually just ordered a pair of Fishbowls so I'm in your same situation. Here's some pics (not mine)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't think steezy and helmet can be used in the same sentence, but my Fishbowls work well with my Bern Watts. You should also look into the similarly designed Pro-Tec, Red, Sandbox lids.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> I don't think steezy and helmet can be used in the same sentence, but my Fishbowls work well with my Bern Watts. You should also look into the similarly designed Pro-Tec, Red, Sandbox lids.


+1. I also wear Bern Watts with Fishbowls. Only helmet that doesn't make me look like an alien.


----------



## Poop (Dec 9, 2013)

I love sandbox classic helmets


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Poop, have you tried the SB Classic with Fishbowls? Does it fit?

After boarding again on the weekend, i realised that i probably have the opposite problem with the current helmet - It was probably designed with an intentionally large gaper gap... The fishbowls fill that out, but then end up sliding UP my face to the point where my downwards vision is impeded haha

And thanks for the other suggestions - will look at the Protec Riot (looks somewhat sandbox-ish), bern watts and Red mutiny helmets (though i hear RED is being discontinued - might make it hard to find).

If anyone has any pics with Fishbowls it would help too - Seems to be hard to find pics of goggles with specific helmets (Google not helping much)


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

As an update, went out looking at shops today...

Bern Watts, not sure if it is because it was asian fit or not (i dont have an asian head), but that didnt work so well with the fishbowls. Either did the baker, but then they look the same with/without vents. Goggle was pushed all the way down my nose and i couldnt tilt the helmet back to accommodate

Either did the Smith Maze, or Gage.

Or any helmet that had a visor... EXCEPT the sandboxes!! So, in the end, the Sandbox fit the best with these goggles. But they only had Asian Fit models for sale (despite having a western fit model on the display rack "we have to send that back to sandbox")


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I think its because i dont have a particularly large head (M in helmets, S/M in the Sandboxes), that means my forehead isnt so big, and hence the helmets others are recommending didnt work for me... I guess??


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Bern Baker, Bern Watts and Smith Maze all fit my EG2's just fine..I'm preferring the Baker over the Watts


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks. That does look pretty cool. Not sure why the Baker/Watts didnt seem to fit with the fishbowls in the shop. Are you wearing a beanie under that?


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> Want to upgrade my Costco purchased Bolle helmet with something stylish. The matte paint on it has turned 'sticky' after 3 years and I might as well go with something nice if i upgrade. First choice was a Sandbox Classic, but it seems that they dont work well with VZ Fishbowls. Bought a Red Avid on sale through Dogfunk, but that helmet is no joke 2" thick. It sticks out past the Fishbowls and looks pretty ridiculous.
> 
> So I am looking for other recommendations around the $100 mark. Audio pockets would be preferred. I wear hats normally so a brim might be nice! Has to work with Fishbowls though, i quite like them goggles
> 
> Any suggestions?


Did you try the Fishbowls with the Sandbox helmet or did someone tell you that they don't work together well? I've been using that combo since the beginning of last season, and love it!!


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Have to suggest this one, because this is by far the best helmet I have ever owned! I know it's a different price range than you're looking for but it's definitely all the money worth in my opinion! So comfy!

POC Fornix Helmet | evo

Bought the shiny black one. 

http://www.myupload.dk/handleupload/b0a3


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Kung-pow, that was from info I found on the net. I also hadn't seen any pics with that combo so I figured it wasn't possible. But after trying them out in the shop I found it not only fit, but worked better than any other helmet they had there. Currently tossing up between getting a cheap "Asia fit" EVA liner model thru auctions, or go with the western shaped EPS model through the distributor (will end up being close to double the price I can get them via auction)


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

My fishbowls finally showed up so here's a pic with my Mutiny helmet. They fit even better than my EG2's. 










Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Sweet, thanks for the pic. Does look like a good fit/sweet combo. I was a bit scared off RED helmets after getting that avid and seeing how much of a bobble-head it made me look like (seriously though, being that thick, i guess it would do a great job protecting your head!). Looks like that Mutiny is not nearly as awkwardly thick...

Last night I scored a white Sandbox on auctions here for a good price, so will post up pics when i get it. Its asian fit; hope i can pad the sides to make for a snug fit on my caucasian head.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

tokyo_dom said:


> Thanks. That does look pretty cool. Not sure why the Baker/Watts didnt seem to fit with the fishbowls in the shop. Are you wearing a beanie under that?


yes, i am wearing a beanie under it. i actually dont have any problems fitting any of my goggles underneath that helmet, and i generally wear a size 7 1/8 hat.. so not a particularly large head at all..more on the m/s side. im surprised youre having such a hard time finding goggles to fit.. have you considered the Oakley Canopy goggle? Not to rain on the parade, but if you're having this difficult a time finding a helmet to fit your goggles, Ill bet it has more to do with the way the goggles are sitting on your face than the helmets. Maybe an asian fit style goggle with more room across the bridge, etc will make it more comfortable for them to sit lower on your face..
Oakley Canopy Snow (Asian Fit) | Official Oakley Store


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

tokyo_dom, I hate that asian fit stuff! I myself, living in Japan too, always have to check whether clothes/accessories are made for the asian market or whether they are just imports. Like, I wear XL in most "japanesified" branded clothes, and I'm a slim guy 175cm/72kgs!!!


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Eastside... Maybe i am doing it wrong. I am caucasian though, so asian fit goggles press down on my nose a bit too much - especially with a facemask!

My helmet arrived last night. Asian fit means it has an additional wedge of padding in the front and back (See bottom right pic below), meaning that while it was a god fit front to back i still had room on the sides. Luckily was able to use the thick fitment pads on the sides to make for a nice fit all round. 









In the end , and although i can get it to fit with the fishbowls, it only works if i do the helmet over the goggles style. 








Mind you, it is comfy like that, but i liked being able to take my goggles off easily, I am worried the goggles might slide down the back of my head (not fixed to the strap clip) and the main dilemma is that my JVC camera is usually mounted to my goggle strap!

I am going to try again with a beanie. Without one, the helmet tilts too far back, so if i do goggles outside of the helmet, the bottom of the goggles sit an inch off my face - its just completely the wrong angle. It works ok if the back of the strap is raised up above the goggle clip, but then it looks strange


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I apologize, I guess I got confused and I thought you needed an Asian fit. My bad.

I think that looks pretty sick, I've had my eye on a sandbox helmet for awhile now to try out . I can't remember really ever seeing anyone wear the goggles over it though .. Usually under


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks, i am pretty happy with how it looks - I guess the 'Under' style is ok, just a little concerned with how it will go throughout a day of boarding - gogggle slippage etc

I need to go find a nice thin beanie either way i think. It would stop slippage of the goggle strap, and prevent me sweating straight into the helmet. Burton/Northface etc make 'helmet liner' beanies, but no way i am paying $40 for a tiny little bit of material like that.

Also, bit hard to tell, but i *think* kung-pow is wearing his goggles over the helm in that pic. Would be interesting to hear how he wears it (with beanie, tilted forward etc)


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Good question. These helmets dont come with instructions!

As far as coverage, my head is well and truly inside the helmet and everything feels snug. One thing with these Sandboxes is that because the back of them doesnt come down like many other helmets, they can be tilted back and forth a bit.

You got me curious though, i might shoot Sandbox an email to ask.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jan 22, 2013)

What size sandbox did you get? From what I have found out, a helmet should sit snug on your head with little movement BEFORE you strap it up. I just purchased a Smith Gage (still waiting for it to arrive from the states), but from looking at that side-shot u posted, the sandbox really does look too big :icon_scratch:


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

djmisio85 said:


> What size sandbox did you get? From what I have found out, a helmet should sit snug on your head with little movement BEFORE you strap it up. I just purchased a Smith Gage (still waiting for it to arrive from the states), but from looking at that side-shot u posted, the sandbox really does look too big :icon_scratch:


Its an S/M. It does fit snug, but the design and positioning of pads lets me tilt it if I need to. It would be very uncomfortable to go any smaller than this!


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I think if it's snug it should be fine . You should look into getting a Coal or Neff beanie . Also if you have an Oakley outlet nearby or go on oakleyvault.com you can find some nice beanies for really cheap .. Thinner ones too


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Well i got a response back from Sandbox too, they agreed it looked fine as it is, so i am good to go!
About Oakley outlets - we have them in the outlet centers, but not exactly close to my place. I am going go look at some other shops today though, i am sure it cant be too hard to find a thin beanie (and brand/design wont matter so much as it will be hidden most of the time)

But damn those oakleyvault prices look good...


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I would just order right off the vault . The pictures are pretty much spot on .. If it looks thin (especially if it doesn't have a folded bottom ) then it probably is .


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Didnt have enough time to order from Oakley - but we got some decent shops here in Tokyo - got a thin beanie for like $3, and then after that i found a Reusch helmet liner for $15. To be honest it looks like a swim cap, but its made with a super thin breathable material, absorbs sweat and its easily washable etc.

I tried with the beanie first, goggles under helmet (style before function ) but I have a hot head it seems, and i was absolutely cooking after one run.
Swapped out the beanie for the swimcap-style helmet liner and goggles _outside_ and i was golden (not sure why i couldnt get it to work with goggles outside before). Here is a screencap of a vid i took that shows the helmet angle etc. Sits super snug like this and i am really stoked with the look. Cant comment on the actual helmet functionality, because i didnt hit my head


----------

